
Depressing Dave - alando46
https://www.docdroid.net/ZzCc7qp/depressing-dave-pilot-script-it-will-get-worse-before-it-never-get-by-collin-158027.pdf.html
======
alando46
hope amazon makes it!

[https://studios.amazon.com/projects/128527](https://studios.amazon.com/projects/128527)

------
hm2118
Hilarious...would be awesome if it got made!

